# Kid-friendly sugar cookies and frosting



## sugarchef (Nov 30, 2006)

I am looking for a sugar cookie frosting recipe that does not dry too hard and would be easier for little kids to pipe or spread on cookies. I usually use royal icing for detail work, but need to do a class with kids and I think that would be too messy and difficult for them- not to mention the cleanup when it ends up drying on miscellaneous surfaces around the store I work in! Any recipes would be appreciated; preferably made without shortening, but I'll consider all options. And if you just happen to have a softer-baking cookie recipe, that would be great, too!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Soft-Su...-V/Detail.aspx By the way, exactly how old are the kids you are going to teach? Whatever the case, these look like really easy and fun cookies for any age whatsoever.


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

Im kid friendly


----------

